# Looking to buy a 240, what do I need to know?



## rotorsownyou7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lately I have been looking for a good daily driver. I have considered a good many cars, but I am now looking at 240's. What should I know before buying one? I think I will get one of the older models, around early 90's.


----------



## rotorsownyou7 (Jan 17, 2005)

rotorsownyou7 said:


> Lately I have been looking for a good daily driver. I have considered a good many cars, but I am now looking at 240's. What should I know before buying one? I think I will get one of the older models, around early 90's.


Also, what are the difference in the models, SE and so on? I am looking through the forum, but no results yet.


----------



## nosdelux (Dec 8, 2004)

Well the 240 is an awesome car...i own a 1990 and i love it...ummm one thing u should look out for is on the stock KA motor...the timing tensioner tends to fail...its a pretty lengthy job considering u have to take apart the whole front of the motor to change it but it is worth it...that is the only real problem i have run into on mine...so yea it is an awesome car!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I would definitely NOT consider the 240SX a reliable car, but hell, I have a couple others to drive everyday. I'm not going to reiterate my list of problems, but the KA was a nightmare. Have you considered a Sentra, if you want a reliable daily driver? If you don't want to do a lot of work, pick up an early 90's SE-R. I want one so bad now.
S13 (89-94) SE = fastback, LE = notchback
S14 (95-98) who cares


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Lol, not to take a stab at you S14 guys. I just can't afford one. :thumbup:


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> I would definitely NOT consider the 240SX a reliable car, but hell, I have a couple others to drive everyday. I'm not going to reiterate my list of problems, but the KA was a nightmare. Have you considered a Sentra, if you want a reliable daily driver? If you don't want to do a lot of work, pick up an early 90's SE-R. I want one so bad now.
> S13 (89-94) SE = fastback, LE = notchback
> S14 (95-98) who cares


 I would say the KA amd 240 is reliable it depends on how beat the car was before you bought it. Most are very good and just run. I would not say the same about the se-r good motor expensive parts most are beat on hard.


----------



## Startours7 (Nov 30, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I would definitely NOT consider the 240SX a reliable car, but hell, I have a couple others to drive everyday. I'm not going to reiterate my list of problems, but the KA was a nightmare. Have you considered a Sentra, if you want a reliable daily driver? If you don't want to do a lot of work, pick up an early 90's SE-R. I want one so bad now.
> S13 (89-94) SE = fastback, LE = notchback
> S14 (95-98) who cares


Um what?

I have 193,XXX on my 240 and only have had to replace mantinence things, water pump, brakes, clutch.
Well except the fuel pump, and the MAF. The fuel pump being the only thing that left me stuck in the driveway. But nissan was nice enuff to make changing a snap. It took longer to get the part from the store then to change the pump itself.

SE= speciel edition: alloy wheels, AC, Cruse, maybe some suspsion difference but I don't think so.
LE= lux edd: I don't know the options
Base=No frills cheapo sports car.

All models available in Fastback or coupe from 89-93
94 and up was only a coupe.


----------

